

CloudStack joins the Apache Elephant Graveyard - justinsb
http://blog.justinsb.com/blog/2012/04/04/apache-elephant-graveyard/

======
rdl
I was wrong about Amazon not discounting below published volume discounts,
apparently. It's still pretty rare, but obviously happens for their larger
customers.

